# Mounting 1 TB NTFS HD



## adripillo (Dec 11, 2013)

I am trying to mount a 1 TB HD that is formatted on NTFS, this time I cannot reformat it because it has *W*indows there with all my files and documents. I tried this:

```
# dmesg | grep ada
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 MS2OA750> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 436EPSSSS
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD3200AAJS-60Z0A0 03.03E03> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: Serial Number WD-WCAV2V828165
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad8
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1p2 [rw]...

# gpart show ada0
=>        63  1953525105  ada0  MBR  (932G)
          63        1985        - free -  (993K)
        2048      204800     1  ntfs  [active]  (100M)
      206848  1953314816     2  ntfs  (931G)
  1953521664        3504        - free -  (1.7M)

# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada
ada0%   ada0s1% ada0s2% ada1%   ada1p1% ada1p2% ada1p3% 

# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada0 /mnt/ntfs
mount: /dev/ada0: Operation not supported by device
```


----------



## phoenix (Dec 11, 2013)

You mount filesystems (or partitions) not drives.

ada0 has two separate partitions (aka slices in MBR-speak) on it (s1 s2) as shown in the gpart output. Thus, to mount partition s1 you would use `# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada0s1 /mnt/ntfs`. Or, to mount partition s2 you would use `# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada0s2 /mnt/ntfs`.

Also, the built-in NTFS support is read-only.  If you want to be able to write to the NTFS filesystems, you'll need to install the NTFS-3g filesystem driver via the sysutils/fusefs-ntfs port.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 11, 2013)

phoenix said:
			
		

> You mount filesystems (or partitions) not drives.
> 
> ada0 has two separate partitions one it (p1 p2) as shown in the gpart output.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, I tried that too but it does not work:


```
# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada0p1 /mnt/ntfs
mount: /dev/ada0p1: Operation not supported by device

# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada0p2 /mnt/ntfs
mount: /dev/ada0p2: Operation not supported by device

# ntfs-3g /dev/ada0s2 /mnt/ntfs/
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory

# ntfs-3g /dev/ada0s1 /mnt/ntfs
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 12, 2013)

The partition notation is different for GPT and MBR drives.  That drive is MBR, so the first partition is /dev/ada0s1 and the second partition is /dev/ada0s2.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 12, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The partition notation is different for GPT and MBR drives.  That drive is MBR, so the first partition is /dev/ada0s1 and the second partition is /dev/ada0s2.



I see, but it still does not mount.


----------



## fonz (Dec 12, 2013)

And you did start fusefs first, right?


----------



## adripillo (Dec 12, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> And you did start fusefs first, right?



Yes, it is enabled in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 12, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The partition notation is different for GPT and MBR drives.  That drive is MBR, so the first partition is /dev/ada0s1 and the second partition is /dev/ada0s2.



Whoops, you're right.  I mixed up ada0 and ada1 when reading the output of the OP.  I've updated my post to reflect the correct partition/slice names.


----------

